# Another Trade?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I heard just right now(11:21 p.m.) that there is a pending trade which includes the knicks and the warriors. The trade involves Kurt Thomas, Shandon Anderson, and Dikembe Mutombo in exchange for Nick Van Exel and Erick Dampier.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

That trade, as is, will not work under the cap. Additional player would have to be added.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i hope van exel is traded immediately if that actually happens so we can get a power forward.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

According to this... http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...e0219,0,327995.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines ...that trade isn't going down.



> Late last night, ESPN reported the Knicks were working seriously on a deal that would send Kurt Thomas, Dikembe Mutombo and Shandon Anderson to Golden State for center Erick Dampier and guard Nick Van Exel. But one knowledgeable source said, "There's nothing to it."


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i hope van exel is traded immediately if that actually happens so we can get a power forward.


I thought the problem the Knicks had was that they had too many power fowards.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

If it did happen, Frank Williams would be part of it to give the Warriors another PG (since he clearly wouldn't be needed in NY with Van Exel and Marbury), but it still wouldn't be close to working salary-wise. With Williams AND Harrington it works, but then it leaves the Knicks with ZERO PFs (well Sweetney, but he doesn't count yet), unless they wanted to play small with Tim Thomas at the 4, and Penny at the 3.

But assuming nobody sane would really want Tim Thomas as a starting 4, it leaves with them with no PFs and a major logjam in the backcourt, with Marbury/VanExel/Houston/Hardaway all wanting and expecting major minutes.

However if Isiah actually belives Tim Thomas can play the 4, it would lead to a very uptempo team, with Marbury/Houston/Hardaway/Thomas/Damp with a bench led by Van Exel and Nazr. Damp is big, physical, and a good rebounder... but I think there's no way he's enough to sustain that lineup. They'd be fun to watch though.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"I thought the problem the Knicks had was that they had too many power fowards"

that was when scott layden was running the team. spoon, van horn, and kurt thomas would be gone if this trade went down. The only ones left would be Sweetney and Othella. And since they suck, and we have marbury nick the quick is useless.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> However if Isiah actually belives Tim Thomas can play the 4, it would lead to a very uptempo team, with Marbury/Houston/Hardaway/Thomas/Damp with a bench led by Van Exel and Nazr. Damp is big, physical, and a good rebounder... but I think there's no way he's enough to sustain that lineup. They'd be fun to watch though.


The other alternative is a combo of Doleac and Nazr at the 4.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> The other alternative is a combo of Doleac and Nazr at the 4.


If Doleac gets back to NY. But yea, I guess Nazr is also an option, if he and Damp both play very significant minutes.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> and we have marbury nick the quick is useless.


Was Vinny Johnson useless with Isiah and Dumars? Nick would be a great 6th man just as he was last year for Dallas. Plus I think Houston's knees will be bad all year, and Penny may be playing a lot at the 3.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> Was Vinny Johnson useless with Isiah and Dumars? Nick would be a great 6th man just as he was last year for Dallas. Plus I think Houston's knees will be bad all year, and Penny may be playing a lot at the 3.


Yes, but Van Exel is garunteed to leave after the season.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I need to be a bit more careful what I say. It's not like I'm so pro this trade, and KT was my favorite Knick for the past two years. And I do think it leaves us with a hole at the PF. I just think we'd be so stocked with talent we could swing a deal for one in the summer, and then be set up nicely. I fear the alternative of staying stay put gives us a lower ceiling for next year.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

No PF? Harrington has played great for the Knicks. And Rasheed Wallace is supposedly coming in the summer, there's your PF right there.



> Yes, but Van Exel is garunteed to leave after the season.


Um, how so? Knicks can give him more money than anyone, he already said he would like to play in NY earlier in the year, and all indications are that none of the Texas teams (the teams he prefers) are interested in him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Okay, I stole this from another board, but it's pretty impressive. We could afford to lose some production at the 4:

DAMP stats this yr VS the best in the West and East 

DATE--TEAM--PTS--RBS 
10/29 Dallas 14 17 
11/2 Against SHAQ 14 23 
11/12 Detriot 12 14 
11/19 Yao 15 12 
12/9 Minn 12 8 
12/23 Shaq 17 11 
1/3 Detroit 14 12 
1/7 Dallas 15 8 
1/28 Minn 21 19 
2/3 Dallas 13 12


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

http://nypost.com/sports/sports.shtml 

Excerpts:

Yesterday, the Knicks offered Dikembe Mutombo, Kurt Thomas and Shandon Anderson for Dampier and Nick Van Exel - both of whom have opt-outs. 

The Knicks also made a separate offer of Thomas and Othella Harrington for Dampier. The Warriors aren't expected to accept either. 


"I'm from Utah," Doleac said. "[But] it would be good coming back. I'm waiting to see how it all pans out. I loved playing with Steph [Stephon Marbury]. I'm waiting."


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Utah needs a big man more than we do.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

But nobody wants to go to Utah...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Doleac is FROM Utah. I'm sure he appreciates your typical educated comments about a city smaller than NY.

Nor does it matter if Utah decides to CLAIM HIM on waivers.


----------

